# Jasmin Schwiers, Karoline Schuch, Julia Dietze - Mein erster Freund, Mutter & ich x75



## Spezi30 (5 März 2007)

Jassi gehört zu meinen persönlichen Favorites. :thumbup: 

*Jasmin Schwiers, Karoline Schuch & Julia Dietze - „Mein erster Freund, Mutter & Ich“*


----------



## Mapfel (14 März 2007)

scheint ja richtig interessant zu sein der film


----------



## Spezi30 (14 März 2007)

Mapfel schrieb:


> scheint ja richtig interessant zu sein der film


oh, hats doch noch wer gefunden. *gg*
ich fand den Film sehr schön - ein bisschen witzig, ein bisschen romantisch, gefiel mir sehr gut :thumbup:


----------



## Ines (19 Apr. 2009)

Sehr ungewohnt die Caroline mit Schwarzen Haaren.
Schöne Kusszenesuper1


----------



## CBmurphy (11 Mai 2009)

Leider fehlen bei den Screenshots irgendwie die besten Szenen (bis auf eine) ... hast du ne zensierte Fassung gesehen?


----------



## Hubermannhilde (15 Mai 2009)

*Danke*

Tolle bilder!


----------



## CBmurphy (30 Mai 2009)

Hmm, ich hab ne Mail bekommen, dass ich bisher keinen einzigen Beitrag verfasst hätte ... da oben steht doch einer!?


----------



## th41 (8 Jan. 2011)

wow thx


----------



## boozy1984 (12 Jan. 2011)

danke


----------



## Hermiod (12 Aug. 2013)

Danke schön!


----------



## Rotzi (23 Nov. 2014)

Mehr davon.. tolle Bilder!!


----------

